# Is he dead?



## The captain (Dec 15, 2008)

I was told after confirming that the tegu went into hibernation, to quit heating the cage and not worry about humidity.

is this right, because i read that people are still running the lights and maintaining humidity.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 15, 2008)

Misleading Topic Title,

but on the other hand...

Has your tegu been "slowing down" lately? Is he ready to go under?


----------



## The captain (Dec 15, 2008)

he has been under since october already, as soon as i got him from bobby.

i want to know if he is dead under there, i havent seen him...


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 15, 2008)

I doubt it, but what are your temps in the enclosure? What makes you think it's dead?


----------



## dorton (Dec 16, 2008)

He should be fine my male was out for almost 6 months last year.


----------



## The captain (Dec 16, 2008)

its not that i genuinely think that he is dead, its just im a first time owner and am very scared. 

the house is set at 68 but my room is warmer, so it is about 70-72 i suppose, i can get the exact read, but its not 50. lol


----------



## The captain (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah ok, the main thing is that i was already a bit confused, i saw everyone's tegus growing so fast, and he came in like a baby, i mean, he was probably from all the same clutches from whenever they all hatched out. right?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 16, 2008)

When you got him he was already hibernating. Just let him chill and he'll get up when he wants.


----------



## Filphfio (Dec 16, 2008)

Camella woke up the other day, she drank alota water then 5 min later started sneezin up bubbles I think shes fine she went back into hide a few hours later. anyone else ever see a tegu sneeze up there water?


----------



## shabazz (Dec 16, 2008)

my female does that all the time


----------



## DZLife (Dec 16, 2008)

When tegus drink, especially after not drinkig for a while, I've noticed they sometimes get a bit carried away. A little bit of water can get in a tegu's airway, and they'll usually just sneeze to clear it out. From the way you're describing it, I'd guess there were bubbles simply because there was a bit of saliva in the sneeze.


----------



## Filphfio (Dec 16, 2008)

I figured the snot was the cause of the bubbles, just couldnt figure out why she was sneezing, or if these were sympotms of a larger problem. 

-She got very carried away!


----------



## The captain (Dec 16, 2008)

ok,
yeah he was in hibernation already, that was one thing i disagreed with, idk why a tegu expert of all people would wake the baby to ship him across the US.

anyways. odd thing: i found a beetle in his water dish, it was a superworm beetle, but i have not put any in there. either way, i hope he didn't get bit by the bug.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 16, 2008)

Bobby has been at this for a while so I wouldn't question his methods. As far as shipping an animal that's in hibernation(or early stages) - it seems like a great time to ship to me. Would you rather be tossed in a dark bag/box for a couple days while you're sleeping or during your active period?

As far as the beetle, I wouldn't worry about it much. If tegus were that vulnerable during hiberantion they'd probably be extinct by now. I've noticed a lot of small spiders have moved into my tegu's enclosure since we went down. I'm leaving them there as an alarm system - when the webs disappear Boon has been roaming  .


----------



## Kharnifex (Dec 16, 2008)

lol, yea, joker came out yesterday. drank water, warmed up, ate a few dubia's then back to bed.

same cage as yours, except he's an extreme. 

i keep the light on so he can sun IF he wakes which he does from time to time. 

i was worrieing about it for a while, but everytime he wakes he looks fine, not emicated, or scrawny. so i'll just let him do his thing.


----------



## The captain (Dec 16, 2008)

alright thanks guys.

I was just concerned that he was so small. And then went to hibernate immediately. 
i wasn't really worried that he got attacked by the beetle, more wondering what would have happened if he had tried to eat it!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 16, 2008)

If he ate it he would be fine. We leave our lights on so just in case they wake up they can bask, and for a definite photo-period


----------



## The captain (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow,
what a great day of Hanukkah woke up to the little guy taking a drink from his bowl. I switched the lamp on and he basked for a few hours.
He went back under later.

Also, lifted up the lid to the dubies and i found my first bunch of baby roaches! haha, i know its no biggie, but it was cool to see.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 23, 2008)

The captain said:


> Also, lifted up the lid to the dubies and i found my first bunch of baby roaches! haha, i know its no biggie, but it was cool to see.


What's really cool is seeing the oothica (egg case) hanging out of the mother.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, I got to see that once when I fed a gravid roach to one of my spiders.. she dropped it while being munched on


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 23, 2008)

JohnMatthew said:


> Yeah, I got to see that once when I fed a gravid roach to one of my spiders.. she dropped it while being munched on


I've done that a few times. I try not to feed adult females to anything.


----------

